# Finishing Veneer



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

While this isn't for a speaker project, it has something to do with audio. I bought some curly anigre veneer (unbacked, unfortunately) off ebay a while ago, with the intent to put it on an audio cabinet I designed. I have pretty much all the pieces veneered, but there's a bunch of bubbles and blemishes. The original plan was to use Crystalac on it, sand up to 2000 grit, and then use polish to finish it for a high-gloss finish. However, considering there's about 60 square feet to do this too (just doing the ~3 square feet on my speakers took me hours!), along with the blemishes, would it be better to just use something like an oil finish? Any suggestions?? Thanks for the help!


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently finished a sub cabinet project - veneer was backed and used an oil finish. I used watco teak oil (same as "danish" oil but with uv stabilizers). You do have to put a number of coats with sufficient dry time between. I think I put nearly 5 coats of oil on with at least 24hours dry between. After the final coat I finished with a few coast of Briwax applied with 0000 wool. The finish turned out beautifully. It is a very forgiving finish system although with all the dry periods it does take a bit of time. If you really want a *high gloss* finish, oil is not the way to go, but I have always liked the rich look of oil and wax - it is glossy when rubbed out with briwax, just not high gloss.

Hope this helps


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip-- I'll probably give that a try when it warms up in a few months. I think I can manage the high gloss black for the top and bottom of the unit, but I think the oil will be the way to go for the veneer.


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I did a high gloss black on the bottom - just use a good quality primer first. MDF really sucks up paint. I actually had really good results with a High gloss black laquer spray can from Lowes with fine grit sanding between coats


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah the MDF definitely does soak up the paint. I used a sanding sealer before, then a primer on top of that. I just have to spray the black lacquer and do the clear coat on it, then all the sanding, polishing, etc.


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Post some pics if you get the time!


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

jkoll42 said:


> Post some pics if you get the time!


I'll definitely do that, at least once I get the project going again!


----------

